# New owner at SVR - now what?



## thewhitehouse (Jan 29, 2011)

I just received a letter from SVO Management that I am the owner of my TS.
I own week 40 fixed (Spa's). Bought e-bay.
The original post stated that this was a fixed week, however, it had to be claimed  (reserved) 10-12 mos. out, if not then week was put into a reserve and you then had the capability to reserve another week, with some flexibility and availibility.
I talked to owners services today and was told that it was a fixed week only and that the only way to change the week would be to go through a exchange company, which I am not a member - yet.
My question is: I would like to go to SVR but I need to change the week. What is the best approach to do that?
I still have a son that is in school so for the next couple of years I will need to have a little more flexibility with my week. After he gets out of school the week will be no problem, actually would be preferred. I don't like Orlando in the middle of the summer.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Randy


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Randy - I own a fixed week at SVR, too.  There are some advantageous to owning a fixed week, because the II rules that were implemented in 2009 do NOT apply to fixed weeks:

1)  You can deposit your week 2 years out from the first day of the fixed week.

2)  You can do a TRUE request first (you don't give up the week until/unless you get the exchange.)

3)  Starwood MUST deposit the actual week you own - this is a double edged sword - if you own a high season week that adds trading power, if you own a low season week, that lowers trading power.

What week do you own?

Did you request a Fact Sheet from Starwood during closing to document what you were buying?

If the seller misrepresented this week, and it's an off-season week, you have clear grounds to go back and ask for compensation, cancellation of the purchase, or the substitution of a different week.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

Never mind - I see that you own week 40, the first week in Oct. - that's not so good.  It's off-season with below average demand.  See my last 3 points above.


----------



## thewhitehouse (Jan 29, 2011)

*Still wandering?*

Denise, 
I understand that we may have a less than desirable week, however, is it still possible to get back to Vistana this year?
Would it be advisable to join II to make this happen? This year and any subsequent year? Would trading into the Villages be an option?
I have no problem with week 40, after my son gets out of school, its just a few more years.
To answer the question about being miss represented on the sale, I'm sure it was, but, for a $1.00 purchase price, its hardly worth the argument. I love Vistana and look forward to visiting their in Oct. I just need some flexibility for the next few years. My son is 14. We want to spend some time down their before he flies the coop.

Randy


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

thewhitehouse said:


> Denise,
> I understand that we may have a less than desirable week, however, is it still possible to get back to Vistana this year?



Possibly, but why do you want to own a week with poor trading power, that was misrepresented to you, when for the SAME cost, you can own a stronger trader?



> Would it be advisable to join II to make this happen? This year and any subsequent year? Would trading into the Villages be an option?



Trading through II (or another exchange company) is your only option - but this week is not going to have strong trading power and you are going to be trying for school holidays, which makes it more difficult.



> To answer the question about being miss represented on the sale, I'm sure it was, but, for a $1.00 purchase price, its hardly worth the argument. I love Vistana and look forward to visiting their in Oct. I just need some flexibility for the next few years. My son is 14. We want to spend some time down their before he flies the coop.



You should have a problem with it.  You are now saddled with a week that you probably couldn't even give away, and it has poor trading power.  Right now, this is your only chance to contact the seller/closing company and get the week you thought you bought.  I would not even consider keeping it.

I would write them a very firm email and tell them that you did NOT get what you paid for, and you either want a different week, or for the sale to be canceled and reversed.  There is no reason to keep this week.


----------



## thewhitehouse (Jan 29, 2011)

You should have a problem with it.  You are now saddled with a week that you probably couldn't even give away, and it has poor trading power.  Right now, this is your only chance to contact the seller/closing company and get the week you thought you bought.  I would not even consider keeping it.

I would write them a very firm email and tell them that you did NOT get what you paid for, and you either want a different week, or for the sale to be canceled and reversed.  There is no reason to keep this week.[/QUOTE]

Denise,

Is it too late to do that now. I just received confirmation through Starwood?

Randy


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

NOPE!  They can reversed the recording and take it back - I've had that done in a similar situation.  It's all legal and proper.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 29, 2011)

thewhitehouse said:


> The original post stated that this was a fixed week, however, it had to be claimed  (reserved) 10-12 mos. out, if not then week was put into a reserve and you then had the capability to reserve another week, with some flexibility and availibility.



I think you only get that feature (of reserving a different week than what you own) if the week is part of SVN (i.e. bought from the developer, or re-qualified as part of a developer purchase).

We just bought some Spas weeks resale (including a week 51 -- Christmas!), and our corporate SVO rep had confirmed:

_Spas (once in SVN):  Please call between 12 to 8 months in advance of your deeded week to confirm your fixed week reservation.  After the 8 month window opens, your week will become a internal floater and will await your designation of use (StarOptions any time; StarPoints until October 1 as a 5 Star Owner)._


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

I could certainly be wrong, but I don't think so.  A fixed/float week works the same for resale and developer owners.  That's the way the week is deeded, it's not an SVN designation.


----------



## thewhitehouse (Jan 29, 2011)

*Miss informed?*

I was told that this property does not qualify into SVN. It was not bought form a developer or requalified.

I was told basically the same thing, however, the SVN requirement has been convienently ommitted. Until know.

I will pursue what Denise has suggested.

Thanks again,
Randy


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think this is an SVN issue - SVR is very confusing, because every phase has different rules.  SVR has floating weeks, fixed/float weeks, and true fixed weeks and it confuses everyone.  I have never heard of the deeded season changing because the week is or isn't in the SVN.  But like I said, SVR is confusing, so someone may know better than I!


----------



## grgs (Jan 29, 2011)

YYJMSP said:


> I think you only get that feature (of reserving a different week than what you own) if the week is part of SVN (i.e. bought from the developer, or re-qualified as part of a developer purchase).



No, both Cascades and Lakes are 1-52 float regardless of whether or not they are in SVN.  I think most, if not all, of the other SVR phases are fixed week.

Glorian


----------



## grgs (Jan 29, 2011)

thewhitehouse said:


> I was told that this property does not qualify into SVN. It was not bought form a developer or requalified.
> 
> I was told basically the same thing, however, the SVN requirement has been convienently ommitted. Until know.
> 
> ...



Denise is correct--the issue of SVN doesn't have anything to do with whether or not you own a week that can float in its season.  Assuming this is one of the big e-bay sellers, I would guess that they probably copied over an ad from a Lakes or Cascades unit.  There's a good chance that they were not trying to deceive you--more likely an issue of a sloppy ad.  

If you have a copy of the original ad, showing that they erroneously described it as a float unit, you could certainly see if they'd be willing to swap out with a float unit for you.

If not, then I think you'd have a decent chance of trading back into SVR or Vistana Villages via Interval for a different week.  Even if your week doesn't have the highest trading power, I think with the Starwood to Starwood preference, you should be ok, except for perhaps holiday weeks.

Glorian


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 29, 2011)

grgs said:


> No, both Cascades and Lakes are 1-52 float regardless of whether or not they are in SVN.  I think most, if not all, of the other SVR phases are fixed week.
> 
> Glorian



So, going back to the top, this is a Spas week, so it's a fixed week, and doesn't have the ability to float, which you would only get if it was brought back in to SVN?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

YYJMSP said:


> So, going back to the top, this is a Spas week, so it's a fixed week, and doesn't have the ability to float, which you would only get if it was brought back in to SVN?



Yes - but it was advertised and sold to him as a fixed/float week.  That's the issue.  He did not receive the week he was sold.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 29, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - but it was advertised and sold to him as a fixed/float week.  That's the issue.  He did not receive the week he was sold.



Gotcha...  Where the Spas weeks that we just picked up specifically stated that they were fixed, with no mention of floating.

Basically, as long as it was a Spas week, it was impossible (without membership in SVN) for it to be a fixed/float...


----------



## grgs (Jan 29, 2011)

YYJMSP said:


> So, going back to the top, this is a Spas week, so it's a fixed week, and doesn't have the ability to float, which you would only get if it was brought back in to SVN?



I don't think SVN membership would technically turn a fixed week unit into a float unit.  However, it would allow the owner the ability to use staroptions to reserve a different week at the resort, though, without using an exchange company.   Question: can you reserve any Spas week with SOs?  Do some weeks require more SOs to reserve than others _for SVN Spas owners_?

In any case, my concern is that the OP might think that they had been intentionally misled regarding SVN:



thewhitehouse said:


> I was told that this property does not qualify into SVN. It was not bought form a developer or requalified.
> 
> I was told basically the same thing, however, the SVN requirement has been convienently ommitted. Until know.



If the seller listed the unit as a float/fixed, that was an error, but I think probably due to a mix up over the various SVR phases rather than trying to hide anything about SVN.

Glorian


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 29, 2011)

grgs said:


> I don't think SVN membership would technically turn a fixed week unit into a float unit.  However, it would allow the owner the ability to use staroptions to reserve a different week at the resort, though, without using an exchange company.   Question: can you reserve any Spas week with SOs?  Do some weeks require more SOs to reserve than others _for SVN Spas owners_?



Our Fixed week shows up as "Fixed/Float" after it was joined back in to SVN.

It's my understanding that any Spas week (they're all 2BR, correct?) goes for 76,000 SOs by someone who owns at SVR.  All weeks are blended for SVR owners in to an internal "Gold Select" season.

If you don't own at SVR, low-season goes for 67,100 SOs and high-season goes for 81,000 SOs.  Non-SVR owner see two seasons, Gold Plus and Platinum.


----------



## grgs (Jan 29, 2011)

YYJMSP said:


> Our Fixed week shows up as "Fixed/Float" after it was joined back in to SVN.
> 
> It's my understanding that any Spas week (they're all 2BR, correct?) goes for 76,000 SOs by someone who owns at SVR.  All weeks are blended for SVR owners in to an internal "Gold Select" season.
> 
> If you don't own at SVR, low-season goes for 67,100 SOs and high-season goes for 81,000 SOs.  Non-SVR owner see two seasons, Gold Plus and Platinum.



Interesting.  It sounds like once a fixed SVR week is brought into SVN, it is treated like a Lakes/Cascades unit, and does become a 1-52 float.  

Thanks for the additional info,

Glorian


----------



## jarta (Jan 29, 2011)

This thread is yet another example of why one should be very careful when buying on one's own on ebay.  

An estoppel letter from Starwood would have given notice that a true fixed week was was really being purchased.  I assume none was requested.

I hope the seller's agent takes the week back.  And, it's the seller's agent (not Starwood) that can cure the problem for the OP.  

The person who benefitted most from this transaction is the seller - not the seller's agent.  Not all sellers would be willing to take back the unit.  Since this transaction closed on November 2, the seller has had the purchase price released to him/her for almost 3 months and probably has spent the money.  And, the 2011 MFs are now due (or even past due).  

Why would the seller agree to take apart the deal when the deed probably contains the correct description of the "use?"  In real estate transactions, the deed controls and all representations merge into the text of the written deed under the statute of frauds.

ebay = great prices (like $1), but beware!   ...   eom


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 29, 2011)

OP purchased the week from one of the biggest ebay seller (ochoa or Laman, cybernaut, etc...), they will take it back even though the deed was already recorded. They are big friends of PCC and true owner didn't get anything from this sale, I believe.
OP can ask them to replace his/her week to true floating week at SVR or get money back even though it is $1 and take it off from his/her hands.
AFAIK, those sellers will take the deed back from OP because it was mispresented.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 29, 2011)

grgs said:


> Interesting.  It sounds like once a fixed SVR week is brought into SVN, it is treated like a Lakes/Cascades unit, and does become a 1-52 float.
> 
> Thanks for the additional info,
> 
> Glorian



It's fixed from 12 - 8 months in advance of the designated week, as long as you call SVO to confirm the reservation.  After that (or if you call them early to tell them you don't want your fixed week reservation), it essentially turns in to a 1-52 float by giving you the 76,000 SOs to use, which gets you any week there as a SVR owner, or use the SOs elsewhere if you want.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 29, 2011)

jarta said:


> An estoppel letter from Starwood would have given notice that a true fixed week was was really being purchased.  I assume none was requested.



The Estoppel on these units says "FIXED".

SVO is treating them (at least our units, and I assume everyone else in the same situation) as Fixed/Float once they're back in SVN.

I assume that as long as they are NOT in SVN, you're only left with the fixed week.


----------



## jarta (Jan 29, 2011)

"The Estoppel on these units says "FIXED". ... SVO is treating them ... as Fixed/Float once they're back in SVN."

Yes, it does. And, *once* they are back in SVN is the operative language for getting Starwood to treat them as fixed/float.

Until then, fixed is fixed - as it will be for the OP   ...

UNLESS the seller's agent takes back the deed, re-records another deed making a transfer back, gets Starwood to again change the ownership and eats all the fees incurred in the original closing (including the 2011 MF).

I hope it works for the OP.  Maybe next time he should use a competent broker (like TUG's Fredm), not an ebay dumper, and pay more than $1 - but avoid problems.   ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

Somehow I suspect that Fred doesn't have a lot of SVR weeks in inventory...

(Although I totally agree that Fred is a class act!)


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 29, 2011)

jarta said:


> This thread is yet another example of why one should be very careful when buying on one's own on ebay.
> 
> An estoppel letter from Starwood would have given notice that a true fixed week was was really being purchased.  I assume none was requested.



Our three SVR units were essentially eBay $1 specials (with specific weeks that had value to our travel patterns).  We worked with our SVO corporate rep to verify everything possible before entering in to a purchase contract on any of them.

We found one where the unit had been essentially given to RCI for annual points for some fixed number of years, and the selling company wasn't even aware of this...

We did have one unit which we had agreed to buy, but it turned out not be as expected, and the seller had no problem backing out of the purchase -- we hadn't paid for it yet, so nothing had happened that couldn't be undone quickly and simply.

Bottom line, do your homework on the eBay listings -- there are so many (unintentional) errors and omissions.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2011)

jarta said:


> Why would the seller agree to take apart the deal when the deed probably contains the correct description of the "use?"  In real estate transactions, the deed controls and all representations merge into the text of the written deed under the statute of frauds.



The deeds do not specify the season or fixed/float, so you cannot determine this from looking at the deed.  (I have my SVR deed in front of me as I type.)

Before buying, the OP specifically ask the seller to verify that this was a fixed/float week and has written communication from the seller that 1) gives the wrong info. and 2) guarantees that the info. is correct.  Yes, I've seen it.

I have been in this same situation with a big ebay seller, and it's not difficult to reverse the process.


----------



## jarta (Jan 30, 2011)

DeniseM,   ...   "The deeds do not specify the season or fixed/float, so you cannot determine this from looking at the deed. (I have my SVR deed in front of me as I type.)"

I try not to buy fixed or fixed/float weeks.  I buy float weeks.  I also have some of my float deeds in front of me while I type (for whatever that means).  But, there is an easy way to tell the difference between a float or a fixed/float week and a true fixed week.

There are *2* parts to a float or fixed/float deed.  *1.*  The legal description (lot/unit and week).  *2.*  The usage season right conveyed (expressed in the deed as a statement of an appurtenant right to use, the specifics of which are noted as found in the recorded declaration for the resort).

There is only *1* part to a fixed deed.  1. The legal description (lot/unit and week).

The deed to a fixed unit carries with it no language of an appurtenant usage season.  If the closer knows what he/she is doing and there is no usage season in the deed, the usage does not float.  Usage is fixed/limited to the week described in the deed's legal description.

You are looking at a fixed week deed.  Your fixed SVR deed would not specify "fixed" or "float."  No deed says that.  Your deed also would *not* have appurtenant usage season language.  It would *merely* contain a legal description.

Competent brokers and closers (and, BTW, Jose Pagan) know how to draft a fixed deed, a fixed/float deed and a float deed.  Sometimes ebay dumpers do not know how to draft the deed the right way or even what the language they try very hard to copy correctly from the seller's previous deed means.  (That's a reason States, like SC, want an attorney involved in the closing.)

So, on ebay, you pay your small amount of money and you take your chances on what you are getting unless you know what you are doing.  And, any previous representations merge with the language of the deed because it is a real estate transaction and each State's statute of frauds so provides.

But, I still hope the seller's agent for the OP's transaction takes back the fixed week deed and gets the OP a float or fixed/float week in the shoulder/hurricane season the OP thought he purchased.   ...   eom


----------



## thewhitehouse (Jan 30, 2011)

*note:*

I have found from joining TUG that I have alot to learn with respect to purchasing/owning a TS. I like most did not find TUG until after I negociated the purchase of this TS.
I have numerous email's of questions that I asked the seller as well as to the Closing Company which were specfic to the topic's that I have included here. All were answered to my satifaction - at the time. What I have found out was that - 1) the answers that I was given were to totally mislead me, 2) they were genuine and they gave me the best response to what they were knowledgeable of.
I am going to write a letter to both the Seller and Closing Company, hopefully to get some form of resolution to this.
My thoughts are now, had correct answers been provided to me to begin with I would have never bid/purchased this paticular TS.
I do not regret making a TS purchase, I regret being somewhat mislead.
I do not know what will come of this, but, I have learned alot about Starwood, Sheraton and the Vistana Resort. 
My intentions have been to purchase at SVR for it to be my home resort, which my family has truly enjoyed each time we have been their.
Thanks again for all you guys do here, it is a blessing to have a source of great knowledge to draw from.
Randy


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2011)

jarta said:


> If the closer knows what he/she is doing and there is no usage season in the deed, the usage does not float.



Agreed - my point was that the new buyer would not be able to determine this info. from looking at the deed.


----------



## jarta (Jan 30, 2011)

"The deeds do not specify the season or fixed/float, so you cannot determine this from looking at the deed. (I have my SVR deed in front of me as I type.)"

The OP's problem comes from having his deal close 3 months ago (deed recorded Nov. 2) and not knowing until yesterday that he was actually deeded a fixed week.

And you now agree that for a fixed/float or float week that there are 2 entries in the deed (property conveyed and appurtenant use conveyed) and for a fixed week only 1 entry (property conveyed), but say that the new buyer would not be able to determine whether he was buying a fixed week from looking at his deed?

Of course the OP would be able to tell by looking at the deed because there was no conveyance of an appurtenant use.  Unfortunately, he just didn't know what to look for.

I posted what I did because other newbies might read this thread and decide they just cannot tell from looking at the deed that a fixed week is being conveyed because a moderator said you can't determine it from the deed.  If you are buying what you understand to be a fixed/float or a float deed, there *must* be an appurtenant use described and conveyed in the deed.  If it isn't there, find out why it isn't there before you close. 

Sorry that I mis-interpreted what you were trying to say.  Still don't understand what you were trying to get across to the OP, though.       ...   eom


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 30, 2011)

It's all pretty simple since SVR is a voluntary resort.  If buying resale:


Lakes and Cascades -- Float 1-52
Fountains Floats in Two Seasons -- Prime and High
All other phases are fixed weeks (actually, I'm not sure about Courts - but I assume since it's the oldest, it's fixed weeks also)


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2011)

jarta said:


> Unfortunately, he just didn't know what to look for.



I agree completely -  Nor would 99% of first time buyers, because there is nothing spelled out on the deed that specifies the season - you must have prior knowledge to determine that.

So he relied on the info. he specifically requested from the seller and closing company.

They gave him the wrong info., in writing, and guaranteed that it was correct.

And he is where he is today....


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 30, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> It's all pretty simple since SVR is a voluntary resort.  If buying resale:
> 
> 
> Lakes and Cascades -- Float 1-52
> ...



My Cascades resale was a fixed week, which was turned in to a fixed/float when it rejoined SVN.


----------



## jarta (Jan 30, 2011)

YYJMSP,   ...   "My Cascades resale was a fixed week, which was turned in to a fixed/float when it rejoined SVN."

I just want to make sure you realize that when you sell you will not be able to sell a fixed/float week.

You have been deeded a fixed week.  You can only sell a fixed week.  The ownership granted by the deed has not been altered by putting the week back into the SVN.

Starwood has recognized your fixed week as a fixed/float week - but only because you returned it into SVN.  You have the same rights as an original owner.  The original owner could not pass along the SVN floating designation  at this voluntary resort due to the StarOptions granted to him any more than you can pass along StarOptions and a continued ability to float upon a resale.   ...   eom


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 30, 2011)

YYJMSP said:


> My Cascades resale was a fixed week, which was turned in to a fixed/float when it rejoined SVN.



Oops -- you're right, I forgot about that possibility!

I don't think there are very many fixed weeks out there, but it is possible.  I think Glorian has posted about the fixed/float feature as well ... maybe she has more information.  I owned Lakes and Cascades units a long time ago.  Mine were pure float (or at least I know I could call 12 months in advance and reserve any week) but I do recall them telling me I could "fix" my deeded Lakes week 26 at no cost (I found that spring traded better and didn't want to do that).

Let me restate my earlier post:

Cascades and Lakes -- vast majority sold as float 1-52 ... but there is a small possibility an owner "fixed" a week
Fountains I and Fountains II -- two float seasons, Prime and High
All other phases -- fixed*

*I think this is where the vast majority of the confusion comes into play since those who are enrolled in SVN have the ability to float and therefore may advertise as such.  But, once sold in the resale market, SVN goes away and the weeks revert to their original fixed status.  Therefore, the deeded week is VERY important.


----------



## grgs (Jan 30, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> I don't think there are very many fixed weeks out there, but it is possible.  I think Glorian has posted about the fixed/float feature as well ... maybe she has more information.



Below is a post I wrote a while ago regarding Cascades units and the fixed/float issue.  Note that my unit is NOT in SVN.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=828585#post828585

Based on what Starwood told me, I consider Cascades weeks to basically be 1-52 floats.  I have been able to reserve weeks other than my deeded week directly with Starwood, and have not had to go through an external exchange company.

Also, see this thread from last year:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127128&highlight=float+fixed+cascades

A side note--I logged into MSC today to double-check how my Cascades week is listed, and it's not there!  My WKV & SDO weeks are listed, so I don't know what the story is.  If my Cascades weeks doesn't show up tomorrow, I guess I'll check with Starwood to see what's going on.  Anyone else's SVR weeks missing in MSC?

Glorian


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Glorian.  So -- to sum things up:

They originally told you that your week 13 was held for you automatically until the 10 month mark.  If you don't call to hold/confirm, it will automatically become a float week (this is how WSJ Phase One and HRA Phase One "theoretically" work).

They later told you that the original information was incorrect -- that in fact all weeks are float 1-52 (unless an owner paid extra to fix -- probably very rare given the availability).

You've had to explain this so many times -- you're very patient!  I guess my problem is that I always remember the first part (the "misinformation!") and start second-guessing the "1-52 float" status!  

YYJMSP says her (his?) week was initially fixed -- so there must be some out there, but, again, I think they're probably pretty rare.

I never confirmed the info -- but as I mentioned above, I was told that I could convert my "float" Lakes week to the fixed week on the deed at no cost (perhaps a deed preparation cost is involved).  If that's true -- and if it also applies to Cascades weeks -- I would "fix" a prime spring break week (such as a week 13) in a heartbeat, given Starwood's propensity to manipulate trading rules.


----------



## grgs (Jan 30, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> Thanks Glorian.  So -- to sum things up:
> 
> They originally told you that your week 13 was held for you automatically until the 10 month mark.  If you don't call to hold/confirm, it will automatically become a float week (this is how WSJ Phase One and HRA Phase One "theoretically" work).
> 
> They later told you that the original information was incorrect -- that in fact all weeks are float 1-52 (unless an owner paid extra to fix -- probably very rare given the availability).



Yes, you've summed up nicely the situation for Cascades, as I understand it.  Of course, I suppose what Starwood told me the second time could be wrong, but given the fact that I've been able to reserve weeks other than my deeded week, I think it is correct.



jerseygirl said:


> You've had to explain this so many times -- you're very patient!  I guess my problem is that I always remember the first part (the "misinformation!") and start second-guessing the "1-52 float" status!



Well, it is very confusing since it appears all Cascades weeks are labeled fixed in MSC.  It is entirely reasonable that people would think they own a fixed week!



jerseygirl said:


> I never confirmed the info -- but as I mentioned above, I was told that I could convert my "float" Lakes week to the fixed week on the deed at no cost (perhaps a deed preparation cost is involved).  If that's true -- and if it also applies to Cascades weeks -- I would "fix" a prime spring break week (such as a week 13) in a heartbeat, given Starwood's propensity to manipulate trading rules.



Part of me thinks it would great to fix my week since it's a spring break week, but I also like having the flexibility to reserve any week without having to pay an exchange fee.  I'm good with the situation as it stands now.

Glorian


----------



## jarta (Jan 30, 2011)

jerseygirl,   ...   "those who are enrolled in SVN have the ability to float and therefore may advertise as such. But, once sold in the resale market, SVN goes away and the weeks revert to their original fixed status. Therefore, the deeded week is VERY important."

IMO, you are absolutely correct.  In and of itself, a retro or an accepted invitation to join SVN does nothing to alter the deeded and recorded title.

Without a completely new deed being recorded that: 1. grants a fixed week; *and*, 2. grants an appurtenant use period as part of the new deed (issued by Starwood or the resort's HOA - assuming such an alteration of title is even possible after the initial sale), upon another resale of the week the SVN (StarOptions) goes away and all that is left is the deeded fixed week purchased at resale.  And, IMO, that fixed week use is all that can be deeded upon another resale of the property to a new owner of the week.   ...   eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 31, 2011)

jarta said:


> YYJMSP,   ...   "My Cascades resale was a fixed week, which was turned in to a fixed/float when it rejoined SVN."
> 
> I just want to make sure you realize that when you sell you will not be able to sell a fixed/float week.
> 
> ...



I understand the nature of my SVR weeks has changed from fixed to fixed/float with them being requalified back in to SVN.  As you stated, they've been granted the same status as a developer purchased week.

I have no intention of reselling any of my SVR weeks, as they're part of what's taking me to 5 Star Elite status.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 31, 2011)

I am confused  I own a fixed/float wk in Lakes phse, bought from developer a long time ago.  I have not joined SVN, still contemplating...   My week is automatically reserved for me in Starwood system but I have the ability to book it for a different week within Starwood system.  They have told me that my week is fixed/float.  If I were to sell it, am I selling a fixed week or a fixed/float week?


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 31, 2011)

grgs said:


> A side note--I logged into MSC today to double-check how my Cascades week is listed, and it's not there!  ...  Anyone else's SVR weeks missing in MSC?



Just checked, and mine's still there looking "normal" (from the point-of-view of a fixed resale week requalfiied in to SVN turning in to a fixed/float week


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 31, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> YYJMSP says her (his?) week was initially fixed -- so there must be some out there, but, again, I think they're probably pretty rare.



I'm a him last time I checked...


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 31, 2011)

sptung said:


> I am confused  I own a fixed/float wk in Lakes phse, bought from developer a long time ago.  I have not joined SVN, still contemplating...   My week is automatically reserved for me in Starwood system but I have the ability to book it for a different week within Starwood system.  They have told me that my week is fixed/float.  If I were to sell it, am I selling a fixed week or a fixed/float week?



To further complicate matters, there's the whole Vistana Vacation Club thing which applies to Lakes and Cascades units (and Sheraton PGA).  From the Vistana Vacation Club User Guide - Cascades:

_The overall time frame to reserve your vacation at your Home Resort is a 4-month period that runs from 12 to 8 months prior to your desired arrival date. During that time frame, you can chose to utilize the Fixed Week aspect of your ownership and vacation during the Week you purchased. Or, you can elect to use the float aspect of your ownership to vacation during another week at your Home Resort in the Season and Unit type you purchased._

It then goes on to list Lakes and Cascades as each having a single Vistana Vacation Club Season ("Premiere Season") running weeks 1-52.

Does membership in VCC follow a resale?  That might explain some of the discrepencies on these units and fixed/float usage, floating outside SVN seasons, etc.

VCC parallels a lot of the SVN features that make a fixed week work like a fixed/float.


----------



## jarta (Jan 31, 2011)

grgs,   ...   "Below is a post I wrote a while ago regarding Cascades units and the fixed/float issue. Note that my unit is NOT in SVN."

And, here's James1975NY's response to your post:

"The terminology can be misleading when they describe a Cascades ownership as "fixed". The bottom line is this....if the ownership has the opportunity to "float" to another week without using an exchange company, it will ultimately be looked at as a "float" ownership.

A "true fixed" product is one that strictly the deeded week and cannot be changed unless traded with II or RCI (i.e. Courts, Falls, Spas, Palms, Springs)."

What you need to do is look at your deed.  If the deed includes a legal description *and* an appurtenant ownership use period (as defined in a declaration referred to), you have the right to use the week during that declaration use period.  So far, nobody who owns at Cacades has posted what their deed says/includes.

If your deed does not include an appurtenant use period, you have no ownership right to use the week in the use period.  And, while Starwood and the Cascades HOA may be granting you an accommodation by letting the week float within a use period, it is an accommodation and not a deeded right.  (If it is just an accommodation, it is also an accommodation that allows Starwood to deny a true "deposit first" in II.)

As long as the policy does not change, you have no problem.  As you say: "I'm good with the situation as it stands now."

However, the policy may later be changed.  It's sort of like the "right" some TUG members claimed to make a true "deposit first" reservation in II under old Starwood/II rules.   There is no such right unless it is contained somewhere in a document.

Rather than guess or rely upon Starwood emailed responses, I'd consult my deed to see what I was actually deeded in case Starwood or the Cascades HOA decides at some later date to change policy.  If the deed contains both a legal description *and* a use period, it is forever a float or fixed/float week.

Has anyone consulted their Cascades deed?  What does it say?  I don't own at Cascades, so I can't answer that important question.   ...   eom


----------



## jarta (Jan 31, 2011)

YYJMSP,   ...   Vistana Vacation Club (VVC) was disbanded a few years ago.

Certain SVR phases were offered membership in SVN when their renovation was completed.  Cascades was in VVC.  Resales at some VVC resorts, like Cascades, were not offered SVN membership.  Cascades resales can only get back into SVR by requalifying/retroing (like you did).

http://www.redweek.com/forums/messages?thread_id=14612

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107123

I do not think anything has changed since 2008 when the announcement came out that VVC would be disbanded.  Just like VVC is no longer, SVN could also be disbanded.

Nothing is forever - except rights contained in the deed.  

When a vacation club (an internal exchange club) is abolished, an external exchange club, like II or RCI, is all that is available - unless an invitation into a new, internal vacation club (like SVN) is exended.   ...   eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 31, 2011)

jarta said:


> So far, nobody who owns at Cacades has posted what their deed says/includes.



From my Cascades Warranty Deed (any spelling mistakes are my own, etc):

Bunch of stuff about the date and the parties involved.

_Witnesseth, that said granto, for and in cosideration of the sum of ONE HUNDRE AND NO/100 DOLLARS ($100.00) to said grantor in hand paid by said grantee, the receipt whereof is herebly acknowledged, has granted, bargained, and sold to the said grantee, and grantee's heirs and assigns forever, the following described land, situate, and lying and being in Orange County, Florida to-wit:

Unit Week ## in Unit ####, an Annual Unit Week,

VISTANA CASCADES CONDOMINIUM, together with all appurtenances thereto, according and subject to the Declaration of Condominium of Vistana Cascades Condominium, as recorded in Official Records Book ####, Page ####, Public Records of Orange County, Florida, and all amendments thereof and supplement thereto, if any ("Declaration").

This conveyance is subject to, and by accepting this Deed, Grantee does hereby agree to assume the following:

(1) Resort Fees billed for #### and subsequent years
(2) Conditions, Restrictions, Limitations, Reservations, Easements and other matters of record.
(3) Declaration of Condominium and Exhibits attached thereto and any Amendments thereof.
(4) Said property is not the homestead property of the Grantor(s).

To Have and to Hold, the same in fee simple forever._

Then a bunch of stuff about warranteeing title, etc.


----------



## jarta (Jan 31, 2011)

YYJMSP,   ...   Unless there is some language about an appurtenant use period in the "bunch of stuff" you have omitted or in the "appurtenances thereto" contained in the Declaration mentioned in your deed, it looks like you were not deeded the right to use anything other than the week you purchased for the unit number listed.

So, I tried to look up the declaration for Vistana Cascades Condominium on the Orange County Comptroller/Recorder's web site to see what the appurtenances listed in the Declaration might be.  But, for documents prior to 2008, I need the Book and Page which you have not given me.  You ###ed them out.

If you get me the Book and Page numbers on your deed, I can look at the Declaration (later today) and tell you what it says.  Back at work in frigid Chicago after a week each at FSA and WDW and now busy putting out fires at the office.  lol!   ...   eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 31, 2011)

jarta said:


> But, for documents prior to 2008, I need the Book and Page which you have not given me.  You ###ed them out.



Book 5312, Page 2313



jarta said:


> Back at work in frigid Chicago after a week each at FSA and WDW and now busy putting out fires at the office. lol!



Victoria (YYJ) is a chilly 3C (37F) today.  Always putting out fires in the office, and not going anywhere for 6 more weeks yet...


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 31, 2011)

jarta said:


> YYJMSP,   ...   Unless there is some language about an appurtenant use period in the "bunch of stuff" you have omitted or in the "appurtenances thereto" contained in the Declaration mentioned in your deed, it looks like you were not deeded the right to use anything other than the week you purchased for the unit number listed.



I purchased a fixed week.  The deed wording appears to confirm that.

My week was turned in to a fixed/float when I requalified it back in to SVN.  That won't be reflected on any deed, etc.

There is no other wording on the deed of any pertinence to the usage of the week/season/etc:

First "bunch of stuff" (above the part I quoted) gives the date, the seller and address (grantor), the buyers and address (us, grantee), etc.  Nothing about the property.

Last "bunch of stuff" (after the part I quoted) says:

_And the grantor hereby covenants with said grantee that the grantor is lawfully seized of said land in fee simple; that the grantor has good right and lawful authority to sell and convey said land; that the grantor hereby fully warrants the title to said land and will defend the same against the lawful claims of all persons whomsoever; and that said land is free of all encumbrances._

The rest of the document is just signatures and stamps/seals of various parties.


----------



## grgs (Jan 31, 2011)

jarta said:


> If you get me the Book and Page numbers on your deed, I can look at the Declaration (later today) and tell you what it says.  Back at work in frigid Chicago after a week each at FSA and WDW and now busy putting out fires at the office.  lol!   ...   eom



On the deed of the original owners, the Vistana Cascades docs are listed as in Book 5312, Page 2312.

I'll e-mail you a copy of the original deed.

Glorian


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 31, 2011)

YYJMSP is right.  The language is what I remember as in my book.  I still have the VCC 'exchange' within mystarcentral, I can exchange within the VCC resorts.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't think they killed VCC -- or is it VVC -- you just lost it if you joined SVN (which offers everything VCC/VVC had and more).  Not positive ... just going from memory.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 31, 2011)

jarta said:


> Certain SVR phases were offered membership in SVN when their renovation was completed.  Cascades was in VVC.  Resales at some VVC resorts, like Cascades, were not offered SVN membership.  Cascades resales can only get back into SVR by requalifying/retroing (like you did).



I was under the impression that all phases in SVR, except Courts, have been offered membership in SVN.

According to our SVO corporate sales rep, Courts is supposed to be offered membership in SVN after their renos are done this year.  She says that if a phase hasn't been offered membership in SVN, you cannot requalify the unit (which is why we ignored Courts units in our recent purchases).


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 31, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> I don't think they killed VCC -- or is it VVC -- you just lost it if you joined SVN (which offers everything VCC/VVC had and more).  Not positive ... just going from memory.



I was under the same impression -- our Cascades unit had an extra option for VVC under "make reservations" on MSC, which disappeared when we requalified it in to SVN.


----------



## jarta (Jan 31, 2011)

jerseygirl,   ...   "I don't think they killed VCC -- or is it VVC -- you just lost it if you joined SVN (which offers everything VCC/VVC had and more). Not positive ... just going from memory."

I thought Vistana Vacation Club had morphed into Vistana Plus.  (Of course, I could be wrong since I am not an SVR aficionado).

As the rehabs at SVR have been completed and the various SVR phases have (through Starwood contracts with their HOAs) joined SVN, Vistana Plus has been cancelled for each of the resort phases that come into SVN.  Existing owners have been invited to join the SVN.

Here's a link to the Starwood brochure for Spas and Palms which were withdrawn from Vistana Plus on December 31, 2010 and posts about earlier removals:

http://www.starwoodvacationownershi...crosite/pdf/SVN_Spas_Palms_Retro_Brochure.pdf 

http://www.redweek.com/forums/messages?thread_id=14629

http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=63210

I found the original Cascades governing documents (413 pages of them!) and will look at them and post the link tomorrow - assuming I can get through all of them.  Hopefully they will shed some light on this fixed or fixed/float situation.   ...   eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 31, 2011)

jarta said:


> I found the original Cascades governing documents (413 pages of them!) and will look at them and post the link tomorrow - assuming I can get through all of them.  Hopefully they will shed some light on this fixed or fixed/float situation.   ...   eom



You can ignore most of the last ~150 pages -- they're just brochures from II, EnergyStar, HUD, etc.

I had a (quick) look through those when I purchased Cascades, but I never found anything definitive with regards to the fixed or fixed/float scenarios -- it's mostly the same boilerplate definitions that we find in all of our other property handbooks...


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 31, 2011)

I have Lakes and although I was invited into SVN in around 2000 and I have not joined SVN, my VCC/VVC (whatever ;-)) is still there in MSC.  So it does not go away even though the phase has been invited into SVN.


----------



## lorenmd (Jan 31, 2011)

so if I bought a courts right now and got it recorded, when the remodel is done and they offer owners into svn, would i be offered in and be offered staroptions?  when i asked about this last year, starwood told me only those owners that bought from the developer or if you bought resale it had to be before 1998 or something.  does anyone know the skinny on this.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2011)

lorenmd said:


> so if I bought a courts right now and got it recorded, when the remodel is done and they offer owners into svn, would i be offered in and be offered staroptions?  when i asked about this last year, starwood told me only those owners that bought from the developer or if you bought resale it had to be before 1998 or something.  does anyone know the skinny on this.



The info. you were given is correct.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 1, 2011)

sptung said:


> I have Lakes and although I was invited into SVN in around 2000 and I have not joined SVN, my VCC/VVC (whatever ;-)) is still there in MSC.  So it does not go away even though the phase has been invited into SVN.



I believe VVC is still active as long as you don't join SVN.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 1, 2011)

lorenmd said:


> so if I bought a courts right now and got it recorded, when the remodel is done and they offer owners into svn, would i be offered in and be offered staroptions?  when i asked about this last year, starwood told me only those owners that bought from the developer or if you bought resale it had to be before 1998 or something.  does anyone know the skinny on this.



I think they only offer the SVN membership to those who bought directly from the developer...


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 1, 2011)

YYJMSP said:


> I think they only offer the SVN membership to those who bought directly from the developer...



No ... if Courts is like the other phases, they will offer SVN membership to all owners as of a certain date (probably two years ago or so ... prior to the announcement of the renovations).  

I forget the actual dates involved ... but for the other phases, the renovations were occurring in approximately 2008, and those who owned by 12/31/2007 were invited to join, whether they bought developer or resale.  Don't quote me on the dates -- but it was something like that.

Long before renovation-related invitations, many Lakes and Cascades resale owners were periodically offered SVN membership through the years -- but only if they bought prior to 2002 (or something like that).  

I don't think the membership offers have been uber-successful, at least based on the amount of RCI activity, which is stopped once an owner joins SVN.  The non-TUG world is apparently not as impressed with SVN as the TUG world -- especially at the 76000 SO level!


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 2, 2011)

YYJMSP said:


> I believe VVC is still active as long as you don't join SVN.



The SVN Owner Membership Agreement (Feb 2010 version) talks about Recipricol Reservation System Agreement (i.e. VVC), SVN, etc on pages 4 and 5 for SVR Lakes, Fountains, Fountains II, Falls, Springs, Spa and Vistana Beach Club, and two types of seasonal ownership at Scottsdale Pinnacle (SDO?).  I don't see mention of SVR Cascades.

It does appear that VVC is still active until you voluntarily join SVN.


----------



## jarta (Feb 2, 2011)

Since Chicago is buried by 19.5 inches of snow (and a little more is expected) so nobody is going to work today, I had some time to look at the original Cascades documents that are found by the link below. 

https://www.mystarcentral.com/CMS/e...rs_Association/SVR/0171_Cascades_Gov_Docs.pdf (slow download)

It appears that because all the deeds mention "appurtenances" in the Declaration as being included in the transfer and, under Section 6 (Appurtenances) of the Cascades Declaration, section  6.4 (Club) is engrafted into the property transferred.  Section 6.4 is found at page 40 of the link.

The Club is not the SVN.  It is the VVC.  The VVC is an internal association of affiliated resorts for trading purposes.  (A separate section of the linked documents [not in the Apputenances section] talks about the SVN as being the link to the external trading system.  So, any SVN rights are not included as an appurtenant use period which is part of the deed).

The VVC Club is explained starting at page 243 of the link.

Section 1.10 explains that an External Exchange Program is a program where a Vacation Interest may be exchanged into non-VVC (non-affiliated) resorts.

The document goes on to explain the internal VVC exchange program which is appurtenant and included in the deeds.

Section 1.12 explains that a Fixed Vacation Period means a Vacation Period during which a VVC owner has the exclusive right to reserve a use of a unit at his home resort, in this case Cascades.

Section 1.14 explains that a Floating Vacation Period means a Vacation Period during which an owner has a right to reserve a unit at the home resort on a space available, first-come, first-served basis during the VVC owners' Home Resort Priority Period.

Section 1.16 explains the meaning of the Home Resort Float Period.  It states:

"1.16 Home Resort Float Period means, with respect to Fixed Vacation Periods (except
those in Vistana Lakes), the two-month period beginning ten (10) months prior to the first day of
use of each Fixed Vacation Period. During the Home Resort Float Period, all VVC Members
owning Ownership Interests at an Affiliated Resort have the exclusive right to compete to
reserve the use of unreserved Vacation Periods at that Affiliated Resort, as more particularly
described in Article VII."

So, except for Vistana Lakes, a fixed vacation period is only fixed for 12-10 months prior to the first day of use of the fixed unit.  Thereafter, for 2 months (10-8 months prior to the first day of use of the fixed unit), all the VVC members of the specific affiliated resort can compete for any unreserved fixed week at that affiliated resort, i.e., all Cascades owners can compete for unreserved fixed weeks at Cascades during that 10-8 2-month period.

After the Home Resort Float Period, comes the VVC Float Period.  Section 1.37 explains the meaning of the VVC Float period.  (The VVC Float Period is very analogous to the SVN 8-3 month float period we are all familiar with.)  It states:

"1.37 VVC Float Period means the period preceding the first day of use of a given
Vacation Period during which all VVC Members compete for a reservation on a space available,
first-come, first-served basis to reserve the use of a Vacation Period for which the VVC Member
holds sufficient VVC Rights, subject to the VVC Rules. The VVC Float Period begins immediately
after the Home Resort Priority Period and Home Resort Float Period, if applicable, for a given
Vacation Period and ends ninety (90) days prior to the first day of use."

It seems 90 days prior to the first day of use of the "fixed/float" week, the resort is free to intervene and rent (or assign) the week to whomever it wants - subject to the restrictions found in section 1.39 and 1.40.

So, where does that get us?

It seems I was wrong about VVC being kaput.  VVC is merely an SVN-like system for VVC affiliated resorts - with an added fourth layer (10-8 months) being a float period only for the rest of the owners at the affiliated resort.

The more important thing is that VVC (the Club) is made appurtenant to the fixed week which might be sold and, therefore, the apparent fixed week transferred is really a fixed/float week.  

The limited fixed period is 12-10 months from arrival (or start of fixed use).  The first float period is 8-10 months where, for example, Cascades owners can compete for unreserved fixed weeks at Cascades.  And, the second float period is 8-3 months where all owners at VVC-affiliated resorts can compete for unreserved fixed weeks at Cascades.  (So, I bellieve YYJMSP is wrong, too.  Even before putting the week into SVN, he owned a fixed/float week all along.)   

Then following the 8-3 month VVC Float Period come the VVC Priority Period and the VVC Options Period - until the day before the use of the fixed unit is to begin.  It is unclear whether VVC-affiliated owners can make a reservation with an unused week when you are less than 2 months (60 days) from the start of the fixed use or whether they are frozen out and the resort can rent (or assign) the unused week despite a request to reserve it by an owner.  See and compare Sections 1.39 and 1.40 found on page 246 of the linked documents.

Could someone who owns at Cascades let me know how this analysis jives with your experience and with what you have been told when you call Starwood to inquire about making a reservation.

Finally, these are the original Cascades documents.  I do not know if there are any amendments - but I cannot find any.   ...   eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks jarta for the analysis!

Here's what I know, or have been told:

1. My week is automatically reserved at 12 months out as a "courtesy reservation" (SVO's term) -- this is from personal experience

2. I have to call them to confirm that I want the week before 8 (not 10) months out to confirm I want the courtesy reservation -- this is from SVO

3. The courtesy reservation is automatically cancelled at 8 (not 10) months out -- this is from SVO, and my personal experience seems to jive to at least part of this, as I called in well after 10 months out and the courtesy reservation was still there, but I don't know if it would have automatically cancelled at 8 months out

4. Once the courtesy reservation is gone, the unit floats awaiting a SO reservation or conversion to SPG points -- this is from personal experience

All the documents refer to my week as "fixed".  MSC shows my week as "fixed".  SVO refers to my week as "fixed/float".

I've never used the VVC feature...


----------



## grgs (Feb 2, 2011)

Jarta, I also want to add my thanks to you for taking the time to find and review these documents.  Quite an undertaking!

Dare I ask: where does this leave us in terms of Interval deposits?  Does the fixed/float status of our weeks mean Starwood has the right to deposit the week of their choice into Interval on our behalf?  I'm guessing it does, but am still not sure.

Glorian


----------



## jarta (Feb 2, 2011)

grgs,   ...   "where does this leave us in terms of Interval deposits? Does the fixed/float status of our weeks mean Starwood has the right to deposit the week of their choice into Interval on our behalf? I'm guessing it does, but am still not sure."

I don't know.  At first I thought that the weeks might be true fixed weeks and a true deposit first would be possible.

But, it now looks like the weeks at Cascades are all fixed (for 2 months) and float thereafter.  That seems to mean that Starwood, under the new II rules, would have the right to deposit an average week for the season.

There are 2 types/categories of weeks listed in the original Cascades documents.  The OP said he had a week 40 at Spas.  Then, DeniseM said that is a below average week for Orlando.  But, weeks 39-47 are listed as the higher type of week (Prime) in the original Cascades documents.  That same higher classification (now called Platinum) appears in the Staroptions Value Chart on mystarcentral for all SVR phases (Courts excluded) for weeks 39-47.  So, go figure!   ...   eom


----------



## thewhitehouse (Feb 16, 2011)

*Update*

I have received a message from the seller as well as the closing company that they are both sorry and that the unit that I bought was infact falsely represented. They also, noted that they will correct the mistake with full refund if necessary. Additional they have offered to exchange the original unit for a unit "type" that I thought I was originally purchasing. A true floating unit with a true floating unit.  In another words they will exchange the original purchase with another unit within their inventory, provided I except it.
Here is the deal. I wanted to purchase at Sheraton Vistana Resort. My family and I have been there in the past, we like it there and we wanted to purchase there. The seller nor the closing company have any unit that correspond to what I originally wanted. They do however have something available at Sheraton Villages. A couple of units I believe. I am waiting on there reply. I am seriously considering this as an option. They mentioned to me something about the Bella section of the Villages. I have never been to the Villages and don't  know much about the Resort. I have drove by there when we stayed at SVR, they look nice from afar.
My question to is: 1) Since my main objective is to visit this resort most of the time. Is the units and the personnel on the property as nice as they are at SVR? 2)Does the Villages exchange well, should we descide to do that later.
I have noticed on the sticky that the maint. fee's are higher at SVV than at SVR. What is the reason for that? Is this a voluntary or mandatory resort for star options? Is that why?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Randy


----------



## thewhitehouse (Feb 16, 2011)

*Update*

I have received a message from the seller as well as the closing company that they are both sorry and that the unit that I bought was infact falsely represented. They also, noted that they will correct the mistake with full refund if necessary. Additional they have offered to exchange the original unit for a unit "type" that I thought I was originally purchasing. A true floating unit with a true floating unit.  In another words they will exchange the original purchase with another unit within their inventory, provided I except it.
Here is the deal. I wanted to purchase at Sheraton Vistana Resort. My family and I have been there in the past, we like it there and we wanted to purchase there. The seller nor the closing company have any unit that correspond to what I originally wanted. They do however have something available at Sheraton Villages. A couple of units I believe. I am waiting on their reply. I am seriously considering this as an option. They mentioned to me something about the Bella section of the Villages. I have never been to the Villages and don't  know much about the Resort. I have drove by there when we stayed at SVR, they look nice from afar.
My question is: 1) Since my main objective is to visit this resort most of the time. Is the units, ammentities and the personnel on the property as nice as they are at SVR? 2)Does the Villages exchange well, should we decide to do that later.
I have noticed on the sticky that the maint. fee's are higher at SVV than at SVR. What is the reason for that? Is this a voluntary or mandatory resort for star options? Is that why?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Randy


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 16, 2011)

thewhitehouse said:


> Is this a voluntary or mandatory resort for star options?



SVV Bella and Key West are mandatory, so you would get SOs to trade within SVN.


----------



## kerkev (Feb 27, 2011)

*housekeeper fees?*

Not sure if I'm writing on the correct sight. I was reading in the Wyndam timeshares about housekeeping fees. Do most timeshares have this? 

Suzanne


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2011)

kerkev said:


> Not sure if I'm writing on the correct sight. I was reading in the Wyndam timeshares about housekeeping fees. Do most timeshares have this?
> 
> Suzanne



At most Starwood resorts, you get a mid-week tidy, for free.  That's usually a linens change, and maybe some new supplies.  Then a full-dleaning is done when you check out - at no charge.  If you want additional services, you must pay for them.  If you do a split week stay, which requires 2 full cleanings, you may be charged for one cleaning.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 27, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> At most Starwood resorts, you get a mid-week tidy, for free.



This is one area where Starwood is better than Marriott.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 27, 2011)

YYJMSP said:


> I'm a him last time I checked...



Sorry, the pink sunglasses threw me off!


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 28, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Sorry, the pink sunglasses threw me off!



No problem -- my cow fetish far outweighed any pink glasses...


----------



## thewhitehouse (Apr 28, 2011)

*Another update*

I thought that I would post an update with regards to this process, so that maybe others that may have a similiar issue would be able to see how this process has worked out for me.

I went on Orange County's web page today and noticed where the Closing Company has sent, and it now seems to be post, a "Refund Deed". This TS now seems to be out of my name at least through the County records. I will now have to see if and when SVN removes me from within their system. 

I will post an update to let everyone know when the process finally gets completed.

:whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2011)

thewhitehouse said:


> I thought that I would post an update with regards to this process, so that maybe others that may have a similiar issue would be able to see how this process has worked out for me.
> 
> I went on Orange County's web page today and noticed where the Closing Company has sent, and it now seems to be post, a "Refund Deed". This TS now seems to be out of my name at least through the County records. I will now have to see if and when SVN removes me from within their system.
> 
> ...



If I was you, I wouldn't wait for the closing company to send it to Starwood - you can send it to Starwood yourself.  The info. about how to do that is in the Starwood Owner Resources sticky at the top of this forum.


----------

